# Loutallica



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

Anyone else given a listen to Lulu by Lou Reed & Metallica?

I must admit that I'm not feeling much love....


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I've not listened to it yet as I'm slightly wairy as I've not heard great things about it. 

I guess an artist is entitled to their own expression musically but you'd think a band like Metallica who've been somewhat Marmite, even to die hard fans in the last 10 years or so would really want to put out music the fans are going to love!


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Hetfield and co have earned the right to do what they like musically. Even if it's not the best, at least they are willing to try new stuff. If you don't like it, no-one is focing you to listen to it.


----------



## Mick (Jan 23, 2010)

I did buy it and listen to it, not for me personally.


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I heard them when they were on Jools Holland,not _massively_ impressed.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

I'm a fan of the Velvets and of course Metallica, but I just think the two sides are just too far apart for this to have ever worked.

Mind you, some of the lyrics (all Lou Reed) are interesting.....

"the smell of your vulva and everything on it"


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

No word of a lie, I had 'Ride The Lightning' on just last night, and thought to myself _"I wish they could recapture wha they had going on here"_.....but then what band doesn't have a 'golden period' and then tails off?


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Very true that Viper, it's a rare band that manages to recapture the magic they had during their 'classic' years. 

I mean when I look back at the bands that I loved from the 80s, Slayer, Anthrax, Megadeth and Metallica etc none of them have captured the magic they had as young hungry bands although all have done superb albums since. 

That said Iron Maiden's last 3-4 albums have been some of the best of their career but people still want to hear stuff from 'The Number of the Beast'!


----------



## stevie_m (Apr 10, 2010)

Heard some of the lyrics are just utter ****.


----------



## telewebby (Apr 27, 2009)

wrong, just wrong that is all


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hmm I've given it a bit of a listen and have to admit it's not great. 

As great as Metallica are, when you listen to Lulu it sounds like a bad amateur band. Lou Reed being the weak link, his voice is just sh!t and out of tune with the music they're actually playing.

Metallica will always being an amazing band but this is probably the worst music they've done. Shame really as 'Death Magnetic' was a great album.

If they'd kept Lulu as a side project, maybe jammed with Lou! Reed for their own sake. I've no doubt some record label exec went, 'Let's record this', when really they should have left it in the studio.


----------



## Paul ST-73 (Sep 21, 2010)

Alex_225 said:


> Hmm I've given it a bit of a listen and have to admit it's not great.
> 
> As great as Metallica are, when you listen to Lulu it sounds like a bad amateur band. Lou Reed being the weak link, his voice is just sh!t and out of tune with the music they're actually playing.
> 
> ...


You're spot on about Death Magnetic - it was a superb album. Their best work in years. Rick Rubin did a great job geeing the boys up for it.


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Also the nice thing about the songs from Death Magnetic was how well they fitted in with their other songs when played live. 

All Nightmare Long was one of the highlights of their set the first time we saw them play Sonisphere!


----------



## markbob917 (Aug 31, 2010)

i bought it, was already sceptical as i knew lou reed doesnt sing all he does is talks imo, listened to it and then sold it as it was truly awful. im a massive metallica fan, i even quite like st anger, but this was truly awful


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

It is a dreadful album but Metallica are working on another album which they said is going to be heavier than the black album.


----------



## DesertDog (May 15, 2011)

jamest said:


> It is a dreadful album but Metallica are working on another album which they said is going to be heavier than the black album.


You consider the Black Album to be heavy?

I beg to differ..."Master" for me gets the heavy award, followed by "Death Magnetic"


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

DesertDog said:


> You consider the Black Album to be heavy?
> 
> I beg to differ..."Master" for me gets the heavy award, followed by "Death Magnetic"


Just quoting what I read.

http://www.nme.com/news/metallica/61312


----------

